# Is a Spine Protector Enough?



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know about spine protector. I wear body armor like what is used in mountain biking or dirt bike. Many people I met also do the same. It seems to offer better protection and is not more expensive.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you already have a Coccyx/tail bone protector??? 
You are a newer member, I see 6 posts so we don't know about your skill level completely. 
You say "I don't jib much at all, and anything I jib is on a kiddy level" 

So I would think that just a Coccyx or as most people refer to them a tail bone protector would be enough. The 2 most commonly used ones are Azzpadz or Skeletools. As you have searched there are several more out there. 
Look into the Azzpadz I think this is all you would need, unless you truly want a spine protector.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you're going to wear spine protection get something for your chest while you're at it. 

I'm looking at the sixsixone core saver.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> If you're going to wear spine protection get something for your chest while you're at it.
> 
> I'm looking at the sixsixone core saver.


For upper body, The Demon d3o stuff is pretty good I recommend it over POC as POC is stuff is very stiff as the spine protector is overlapping plastic (polycarbonate) plates. I have the Demon d3o jacket along with the HyperVest for warmer weather situations.

I've used Crashpad, Skeletool, Dainese, and Demon gear and the latest Demon gear has been my favorite combination of decent protection with good mobiility. The sixsixone cover saver is also a interlocking hard plates and so you loose a lot of range of motion... also I've found the sixsixone doesn't have the best fix (My friend has the sixsixone pressure suit for motorcross and snowboarding).

For lower body, I like the Azzpads as they are very good protection without being too limiting (against have tried Crashpad, Dainese, Red, and Skeletool shorts). The d30 shorts are pretty good as well.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

ah cool...thx for your opinions guys...I already have an Azz Pad...just ordered some Demon 3do stuff...lets see how this works out..


----------

